# Black Dragon Labs



## Ironaddict (May 25, 2005)

Everybody wants to be a knock off.  But to my surprise I see many people are taking there chemistry serious.  Black Dragon Labs-Okay I thought there was enough British Dragon out there but maybe this will take it's place.  I was a little skeptical at first but I sent out a few batches to be tested and they came back 101%  they are using lighter oil base PEG like all the other new vet brands.  To suspend more mg/ml.  But if anyone comes across the bottles they are brown and have cheap paper label.  I guess all the money went into the gear.  It is based in CA. So they probably don't have to go far to get the prods   Anyways I figured I would share that with you.  It is mostly in the Miami area.


----------



## pincrusher (May 26, 2005)

Ironaddict said:
			
		

> Everybody wants to be a knock off.  But to my surprise I see many people are taking there chemistry serious.  Black Dragon Labs-Okay I thought there was enough British Dragon out there but maybe this will take it's place.  I was a little skeptical at first but I sent out a few batches to be tested and they came back 101%  they are using lighter oil base PEG like all the other new vet brands.  To suspend more mg/ml.  But if anyone comes across the bottles they are brown and have cheap paper label.  I guess all the money went into the gear.  It is based in CA. So they probably don't have to go far to get the prods   Anyways I figured I would share that with you.  It is mostly in the Miami area.


do you have the lab test results? if so then post them here as we all would be interested in them.  where did ya send them to be tested?


----------

